# Winestock 2007 Has Started



## geocorn (Sep 26, 2007)

Masta and the PolishWinePrincess are in Carrollton at my home preparing for Winestock. Preparation includes sampling wines. I hope to get something accomplished, but downing a couple of bottles may be all that gets done.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope all goes well in the early hours of Winestock 2007. What wines are you sampling- or did you sample when you read this? I guess we can't expect pictures because Waldo isn't there yet! You guys have fun now and we eagerly await progress reports!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2007)

Preparing for Winestock includes sampling wines!!!!!! Oh Im there next year and Ill be your biggest helper!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## bovinewines (Sep 26, 2007)

That's just cruel to tauntlike that!


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm sure by now thesamplers' taste buds are numb and ineffective. Time to call in the reserve team.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be hitting the road tomorrow morning, will get there early afternoon. If WS2007 is anything like last year it will be the best time!!!! I wish that all could be there. It's great meeting everyone and getting together, enjoying our wines and making friends for life.


Ramona


----------



## SB Ranch (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry I will not be able to make the event this year but plan to next year. This weekend I am signed up for a cycling event in Waco. I leave Friday around 2pm and will return Saturday around 4pm.


I mention this because I would like to meet the folks visiting. Keep me posted if there are any "Open" events.


----------



## bovinewines (Sep 27, 2007)

SBR,
I have class on Saturday, but plan to go to the Saturday night event as soon as I get back into town from Sherman. 


If you're not too tired from the ride you should plan on doing the same!


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so pumped! My husband came home early from Kuwait on Tuesday and I get to WineStock it up on Friday! What a great week! See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 27, 2007)

geocorn said:


> Masta and the PolishWinePrincess are in Carrollton at my home preparing for Winestock. Preparation includes sampling wines. I hope to get something accomplished, but downing a couple of bottles may be all that gets done.




You should of led them both straight to your kitchen and had them prepare the meal while you poured the wine!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 27, 2007)

I am heading out somewhere around 3 AM for Winestock. I can't wait to see the group again. Had an absolutely fantastic time last year. Gonna top it this year! Look forward to seeing all of you that are coming.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 27, 2007)

Have a safe trip Smurfe and a great time at the festivities.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 27, 2007)

I am looking forward to the event myself and will be heading out early in the morning. Making my final preprations, hoping I forget nothing. Here are some of the winesI am taking for doing swapping.








SomeI am taking for the Peoples Choice competition








And some goodies I am taking to shareat the socalizing/wine tastings. 






Hope the Lennie Princess remembers to get the bagels


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks good Waldo! What are in all those little containers?


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Waldo! We can use those for our hotel lobby time!



I don't know if the LP will remember the bagels. That husband of hers came home on Tuesday from Kuwait and I know she's been distracted...


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 27, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> geocorn said:
> 
> 
> > Masta and the PolishWinePrincess are in Carrollton at my home preparing for Winestock. Preparation includes sampling wines. I hope to get something accomplished, but downing a couple of bottles may be all that gets done.
> ...


George's wonderful wife, Janna, prepared a great meal! It was a nice, low key evening. Texas hospitality!


----------



## trashy (Sep 27, 2007)

I really should check the forums more often. It sounds like you needed help with the sampling.

Oh well, a morning of work and then it's off to the races to pick up a pair of princesses. Does that make me a royal coachman or a tour guide?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 27, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Hey Waldo! We can use those for our hotel lobby time!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the LP will remember the bagels. That husband of hers came home on Tuesday from Kuwait and I know she's been distracted...




Sounds like a winner to me PWP...When does that begin? I will go ahead and bring some bagels too or just wait until I get down there. Surely there is a local bakery offering fresh baked bagels.


Wade.....The jars are habanero jelly and blackberry jelly. Both of which are lip smackers on some cream cheese with bagels or crackers. The cookies are a secret recipe of my brothers and he made the spicy pecans for me to bring also.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2007)

Waldo, You have quite a beautiful stash there. Really looking forward to meeting you.




p.s. I have something for you.....nothing to do with wine.....Ramona


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2007)

Ummmmmmm those sound good!!!!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 27, 2007)

Waldo, I sent a msg to the LP reminding her...


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 27, 2007)

PWP, Scott
I'm sure George and Janna are excellent hosts. Lucky you getting a head start on all of us!!!


Ramona


----------



## masta (Sep 27, 2007)

Waldo I can't wait to taste some of the goodies you are bringing and the wine also!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## SB Ranch (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like Bob &amp; I will make it to the Saturday wine tasting event after our ride in Waco. We'll be pretty wiped out after the 60+ mile bike ride and the drive back. 


I think it's great to meet all the folks on the forum that have arrived in TX.


Hope to see you all!*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## smurfe (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I made it there. Decided to come earlier so I wouldn't be dog tired for the festivities.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the bagels under control!!! I actually just had one. Well, not from the bag I'm bringing, one from my fridge.
T-minus 2.5 hours until take off!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 28, 2007)

Have a good trip Little LeiniePrincess. May the skies you fly be friendly!


----------



## bmorosco (Sep 28, 2007)

Jealous here in upstate NY!!!


----------



## trashy (Sep 28, 2007)

The leinieprincess has been escorted to the Inn safe and sound. It's time to go find a burger to hold us over until dinner. Pictures to follow later.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Sep 28, 2007)

The kingdom of MN is waiting anxiously for pictures of all our royalty down in Big D.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got up from a nap after letting Waldo buy my lunchand am getting ready for tonights festivities! This is basically a "rub it in" post.












ps. Wish you were all here!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 28, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>

</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>



Yeah go ahead, rub it in! What did Waldo get you for lunch?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 28, 2007)

We had some Indian cuisine ( Not the Native American Variety Either) and it was quite tasty. Has been a great day thus far. Got to meet George, Mark, PWP, Smurf,Bill B and his good friend whose name slips me at the moment, Patrick and here shortly a host of others. I know the rest of you are here in spirit with us. I am going to have to get with smurf and see if we can download some pictures later.


----------



## Francie (Sep 28, 2007)

I am sooooo jealous!!! Wish I was there!! Wahhhhhh!!


----------



## CajunTim (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you all are havinga blast. Wishing all a great time.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to rub it in, but we are!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 28, 2007)

George and all



Received my 2007 Winestock glasses today and am saluting you as we
speak. Here's to a great Winestock for all. Be safe, have
fun and enjoy each and every wine and each other too. 



Maybe next year for me!!!</font>



later



rrawhide


----------



## smurfe (Sep 28, 2007)

Well all, just got back to the room after a fantastic tasting. It was fabulous. So many great wines, so many great folks.I have to say that overall the levels of the wines were even better than last years. It goes to show that many have honed their skills even higher. Ask Bill B about his Blackberry. It is the best fruit wine I have ever had the pleasure to try and I thought his Raspberry last year was all that. Like eating a blackberry cobbler it was. It was to die for and the best part is, I got a bottle to take home!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 28, 2007)

As a divorced father, I have my daughters this weekend. So I couldn't make it tonight. But I'll be there tomorrow morning and tomorrow evening. I can't wait to see the people behind the screennames. I had a brief meetiing with Masta(Scott) this afternoon when getting supplies at George's shop. I can't wait to see all of you -- which is actually later today. Gotta get some sleep.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2007)

It has been a blast thus far. New As smurfe alluded too. There were great wines abounding. Unmatched only by the quality of the people there. And perhaps the Italian food we were served for dinner ..hell, its all been good !!! They kept me up past my bedtime last night so i did not get up as early as usual but I am now ready for day two and meeting more new people. THINKING OF ALL OF YOU WHO COULD NOT ATTEND !!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, I hope you all have a good time.

NOW HOW ABOUT SOME DAMN PICTURES!!!!!!!!</font></font></font>



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2007)

YOU TELL THEM JOBE!!!!!!!!!!!! CMON EVERYONE, YOUR KILLING US!


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow - the natives are getting restless! Patience, children, patience.

ok, this is a sampling of my photos from Friday evening.

Winestock 2007 - Day 1

enjoy!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the slide show....was great.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2007)

Great start, now we need names, I know, we are asking a lot!


----------



## moto-girl (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful time !


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

wade said:


> Great start, now we need names, I know, we are asking a lot!


I'll work on it, but I don't know these people....


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

Masta is giving a presentation on pH and acid - if he had a white lab coat on the Professor illusion would be complete! Very scholarly stuff.

P.S. Rumor has it that some of the women snuck off to the Galleria mall! Scandalous!


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, the pictures have been updated, some have even been labeled! Some have been edited. Some were removed upon further inspection (blurry, dark).

WineStock 2007


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Trashy, that helps.


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

Professor Masta is now going through the different types of acid in wine. Tartaric, Malic, Citric, Lactic, etc. Lots of very knowledgeable questions and answers coming from this group. Most is over my head.....






I'm just hanging in there for the next round of tasting!


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

fruit flies carry acetobacter which makes acetic acid - bad acid! bad flies!

Yeah, I'm learning a lot LOL


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm with you Trashy...waiting for wine tasting...except we're here at home.
Thanks for your tour of the festivities....will be watching for more.


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

Now George is demonstrating degassing methods (which is good, considering there is a room full of people who just ate spicy beans for lunch!)


----------



## trashy (Sep 29, 2007)

ah, now I'm really learning stuff - you calibrate a hygrometer by putting it in water - it should read 1.0

Cool


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2007)

Way too much info!


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks George, I'm now fully degassed.


----------



## bovinewines (Sep 29, 2007)

George, Masta, et al,
It was so fantastic to meet everyone this evening! Thank you for giving me the opportunity to meet everyone, enjoy a great meal and taste some FABULOUS! wine!


I'm crossing my fingers that the next winestock isn't on a class weekend!


Thank you again!


----------



## masta (Sep 30, 2007)

Overall Winestock was a great success and all the feedback I received was very positive. Thanks to everyone for their kind comments after my presentation and hope I was able to help folks understand how pH, acid, and SO2 is important to successful winemaking. The material I covered at Winestock will be available on the website and here on the forum shortly.


It was great to meet many new folks and everyone who attended last year. It was a great team effort to make this happen and thanks to everyone who pitched in to help. 


The biggest thanks goes to George as this event takeslots of planning, time, and effort.I saw first hand what a huge effort itisto make a event like this happen and continue to keep the business running and providing all the customers the awesome service you have come to expect from FVW.


Also want to thank George's wife Janna for her wonderful hospitality and it was great to spend some quality time together eating, drinking, and talking. I do miss my sweet little wife and children so I am looking forward to getting back home late tonight.







Thanks to all again and I was glad to be a part of Winestock 2007!


----------



## SB Ranch (Sep 30, 2007)

Although we were very tired from the cycling event we had a great time. I had the opportunity to talk with so many wonderful folks. We are going to make great efforts to attend Georges event next year. 


For those I talked with last night that were interested in the Carrollton Cycling Club here is the link. CCC*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## kcdc (Sep 30, 2007)

What a GREAT Time!!

I so enjoyed meeting, talking and sharing wine with everyone at Winestock!</font>

I want to thank George for letting me talk about one of my favorite topics: Food and Wine Pairing.</font> I had a lot of fun. His generosity in letting us have experiment as we talked was second-to-none.






And those wines! Yum, yum

















kcd


p.s. did anyone else enjoy the Verdelho with the avacado dip, and the black beans?



Or the bread pudding with .......


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2007)

OK...WALDO has made it back home.....Finally !!! My leaving last night at around midnight did not garner me the early morning return to home as I had planned due to ....Oh well, thats not important !! I am back and have downloaded the pictures from the event ( 224 of them) to my computer and the choice is now yours. 
1. Wait until I can get them all edited and titled
2. To hell with that, post them and we'll figure it out


----------



## grapeman (Sep 30, 2007)

I vote you post them so we can see them, and you can go back and edit putting some names with the faces as you can(unless you are really quick)! Glad you made it home Waldo!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome Home Waldo! Glad you had a safe trip regardless of how adventurous it was........................ You don't have to explain the delay in getting home, But did it involve the confiscation of Wine??????

I say since you have to resize the photo's anyways, just label them while your doing it. 

We'll all just sit here and hit the refresh button .......................... sigh.......
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2007)

What ever you choose is good for me as long as eventually they get labeled so we will know who is who. I see you left a little early, must be gettng old!



We had a Octoberfest party down here in my town that I was at all day.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 30, 2007)

Waldo....the PhotoBucket now has a Bulk Uploader...that will be a great help to speed things up....


Glad you made it there, had a great time and got home safe and sound.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2007)

OK....Here they come folks..........Will have to post these as i get them done. Hope you enjoy them and they are not necessarily in order of events either. 

























































































































































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## geocorn (Sep 30, 2007)

Fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2007)

If you think the home winemaker is not concerned with acid, ph, ta then think again..Mastas presentation was fantastic and the intensity of the faces during the class was a great indicator that Masta had evedryones attention on a subject important to all of us.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2007)

More to follow tomorrow folks......I am pooped and about ready to call it a day.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice Waldo and thanks to all for helping us less fortunate souls with pics and captions. Masta, it ooks like you have em all in deep thought and wondering if they should all open all their bottles they have at home and retest them!

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, those are nice pictures and gives us less fortunate a feeling of being there. Looks like all enjoyed themselves.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank You, Waldo....that was great......


Get a good nights sleep...Will set my alarm clock for 1:30 AM and be looking for more photos as soon as you get your butt out of bed.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2007)

1:30?, are you saying that Waldo is sleeping in tomorrow?



Me at 1:30 -


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 30, 2007)

Gee, I look far too serious up above. Great job Masta. I had a great time at Winestock and enjoyed meeting so many of you. Hopefully, next year I can attend all sessions of Winestock, including Friday night. Thank you George for a wonderful time.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2007)

DFW, Identify yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe that DFW is the guy holding his nose...Just guessing from previous pics I've seen of him. Am I right?

Great pics Waldo! Thanks for sharing with those of us who could not be there.


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Sep 30, 2007)

This weekend was a blasty and I hope to bring my husband next time. I will have also made some of my own wines by then and hopefully more stuff will make sense. Next time I should be able to make it through all of the scientific talk without doing the "head-bob" because I will know what it's relating to!!! I apoligize Masta, I did my best to concentrate, but all that left brain talk sent me into a zone.


----------



## masta (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Pics Waldo but I really look old in some of them! I made it back safe and sound to RI an hour late but it is nice to be home.


Now I can go back to Pfizerin a few hoursfor a rest since George worked me like a dog for 5 days!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you made it back fine Masta...It is going to be a few days to recoup from this great trip. My yard needs mowing, I need to get my family newsletter printed and mailed out, my Shiraz/Muscat volcanoed in the primary while I was gone etc, etc, etc, etc. Was it worth it......Damn right it was !!! Here are a few more pictures, will try and get the rest done tonight. Have to go to the hospital this evening after work and visit a frien who had bypass surgery while I was gone.


























































































Time to get ready for work..........More to follow.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that everyone is home safely! It was great seeing the old and new friends and the great variety of wines to try. 
Masta did a great job with his presentation...a few more like it and he will be the next Tim Vandergrift. The food and wine paring was very well put together and very surprising when you really sit down and experience the differences in how the wines effect the food and vice versa.


George, Janna and Mark did an excellent job putting the festivities together along with the presentations. The food was fantastic....we were well fed. Weather was beautiful.


It was good to meet little Princess,,,,she is a cutie like Mom. Fantastic meeting Waldo. Seeing, Bill B, Ed (those two make me laugh). Always great to see smurfe, PeterZ helped us gain more knowledge. And enjoyed talking to stormbringer and wife, trashy and wife, Faye and husband. I hope I haven't forgotten anyone that I was able to spend a little time with.


We have been enjoying the pictures and Waldo you captured the escense of being there!!!


Great Time, Once Again.............Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all for the photos -- it wasobviously a great time-- and great to see so many of you in one place!


----------



## trashy (Oct 1, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> We have been enjoying the pictures and Waldo you captured the escense of being there!!!



Be sure and check the last several photos on your camera from Saturday night............


----------



## masta (Oct 1, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Masta did a great job with his presentation...a few more like it and he will be the next Tim Vandergrift.




Thanks for the wonderful compliment but even if I lived to be 150 years old I wouldn't gain evena small portion of the knowledge and experience Tim has with wine and winemaking.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea, about those pictures, trashy.......I know I was feeling pretty good but I kind of questioned the angle....was I laying on the floor. Or did some other camera bug get ahold of my camera....lol ???


Ramona


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Oct 1, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Yea, about those pictures, trashy.......I know I was feeling pretty good but I kind of questioned the angle....was I laying on the floor.  Or did some other camera bug get ahold of my camera....lol  ???
> 
> Ramona



I think you should post them! They were very creative! If you don't want to post, I will give you my email address because I would love to have them.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2007)

What a great time it was.....HaveI already said that ? It was so fantastic getting to meet everyone, learn all I did, swap for wines, get to experience some new wines and just by golly have a blast. All the instructional phases were excellent, well planned out andpresented.Here are a few pictures from the degassing procedures/techniques George presented and the food/wine pairings presentation. And then a few more shots of ...well, "stuff" in general. Without being there, you could never appreciate all the work and effort that went into making it the success it was. THANKS to George, Mark, Masta, PWP and everyone who helped make it as special as it was. 


























































































































































Last but not least, One I left out from the beginning of the event









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2007)

When do we find out the results of the wine tastings?


----------



## Bill B (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, what a great time. Thanks to George Jenna and Mark for hosting such a great event. Masta, your presentation was excellent. Kathileen did an awsome presentation on food and wine paring. If you have never been to one, you must go. I loved it. It was goodto see Ramona, Smurfe (thanks for the cigar) PWP, Dave, Norman, Masta.Waldo, PeterZ,Patrick,TrashyI know I have forgot someone. But enjoyed meeting all. Waldo great pics my friend. PeterZ I hope I didn't cause you too many headaches (inside joke) Once again i had a blast. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 2, 2007)

I needed a day to recoup so tonight when I get home I'll post my pictures.


Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2007)

wade said:


> When do we find out the results of the wine tastings?


The wines were good and everyone drank a bit too much.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's see now. If there was 100 bottles to sample and you had 2ounces of each, that would be about a gallon and a half(or about7 bottles)each over two days........ So how is that a bit too much?



Let's all get those pictures labeled and in!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we had more than that there...


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2007)

PWP.... You drove all the way across the country...... ALONE????????

You go girl!

That would scare the heck out of me if my wife ever did that. She's finishing up College to be a school teacher (to help me spell) and one of her last classes is 2 nights a week till 9 olock at night. She calls me as soon as she gets out as she is walking to her car, than my heart pounds in worry till I hear her pull in the driveway............... Cross Country?........ Don't know if I could live through that.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a great time on my drive! I went through small town America, stayed off the interstate as much as I could. I saw more corn, soy beans, sorghum and cattle than I ever imagined. I always had my car doors locked and except for the first night in South Dakota, only traveled during day light hours. I wouldn't trade this trip for the world!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 2, 2007)

And, if I'd flown, I wouldn't have been able to bring all the wines I did for trading. That alone made it worth the drive! I brought home 2 1/2 cases of traded "marinades" plus kits and equipment! Have Subaru, will travel!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think thats great that you can do that.

Maybe next year a bunch of us can get together and drive there. 

It's about 12 hours for the people in the NE (Like Wade, Appleman Etc...) to here, and about 12 to 15 hours from here to Waldo's. By the time we all meet at Waldo's, we'll need a couple 18 passenger vans or a school bus to get to Texas. But that would be fun!

Waldo: Who do you know that would loan about 30 winemakers a bus for a week?


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys,


I'm trying to get my pictures posted but it is taking forever and then it went to page not found. Don't know if the problem is on my end. I will try again later if not then tomorrow.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2007)

Jobe, by next year George will have the Winestock Tour bus since he didnt have to pay for his daughters college! I heard it will have a fully stocked bar, fully stocked with our wines! 











*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard he took all that college money and put in into a larger dance floor............


----------



## geocorn (Oct 2, 2007)

Here I am working late to get orders out on time and after working all weekend for Winestock and you guys are beatiing me up.



I may have to move to a different forum. Oh, I forgot, this is MY forum.


You did miss a great time and some great wines.


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 2, 2007)

geocorn said:


> Here I am working late to get orders out on time and after working all weekend for Winestock



Thats your dance floor George......... Your a gracious dancer........




geocorn said:


> You did miss a great time and some great wines.



Or that explains our attitudes............




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## SB Ranch (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey folks the pictures are great! A few more pictures and some audio it would be like being there...


We tried to make our time away more enjoyable by supplying the club members some wine the night before the ride. Although the club had a great time and consumed "ALL" the wine they pleaded that I not bring any next time.


I had no idea wine was enjoyed by so many.


All members completed the 65 miles but not without personal pain and suffering.


Here are some pics from the Waco Wild West 100k


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2007)

Went back and looked at all the pictures, reliving the moments and realized I had not posted the group photo of all the forum members in attendance ( all except for a couple of late comers not present when photo was taken) 

Also I have included a photo of all the wines I traded for while there plus the most generous gift of honey andtwo cd's of NAtive American musicfrom Ramona. The moments and memories of this past weekend will be long living in my heart and mind.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

Great scene! Wish I was in the picture!


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 3, 2007)

Wade:
What I wouldn't give for Adobe Photoshop so I could draw you into the picture!






Never mind that I've never seen you...it would look much like most stick figures I've seen.....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

I have Adobe Photoshop and barely know how to use it so I cant even draw a stick figure with it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice group photo...I recognize some faces....but would it be possible to be introduced to all of the members...Pleeeeese!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2007)

If someone would point me to a photo of Wade, I'll bet I could make him one of the crowd!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Joan, I am pretty sure he is in the member photo section- one of the first ones to post. I know I've seen others now and again though. 
Here. I will make it easier for you!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

What does that mean appleman?



Are trying to say that I frequent this website and post irregularly?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 3, 2007)

NW...I will do the bestI can but a couple I cant remember so maybe someone else can help me out with them.
Front row from left:
Ramona, Stormbringer, Smurfe, PWP, Waldo, Masta
Back Row, from Left:
#1????, Bill B, George, ????, ????, Patrick, Peter Z, Lennie Princess, Angell Wine, ????


----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

wade said:


> What does that mean appleman?
> 
> 
> 
> Are trying to say that I frequent this website and post irregularly?




It means I thought I remebered you were one of the first to post your picture for member photos, but I had to go through about 10 pages to get there. And I remember you have posted a few other pictures, but I can't remember when. No you don't post irregularly- you have more posts than anybody here with well over 5000






Irregular- I think I will leave that one alone, but abox of prunes might help!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no problem in that area!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## grapeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Waldo! Who is that handsome guy, second from the left in the back row?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Wade E (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, I must have had to many wine tastings cause I dont remember even being there!


----------



## trashy (Oct 3, 2007)

When did Waldo take that pic? Where were Dixie and I?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Waldo....
Joan...neat trick!!!


----------



## geocorn (Oct 3, 2007)

At the wine bar?


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## dfwwino (Oct 3, 2007)

wade said:


> Damn, I must have had to many wine tastings cause I dont remember even being there!




That's okay Wade. I was there, but apparently drank so much I became invisible.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 3, 2007)

Shall we just call you, Bert?


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but I heard PWP had an imaginary significant other named Bert. Is this what happens when you drink too much beet wine?


----------



## geocorn (Oct 3, 2007)

I was afraid someone might make that connection, but I was referring to Burt from the 1970's SitCom "Soap". It was one of my all-time favorite comedies and Burt thought he could make himself invisible. He was played by Richard Mulligan. He was also in SOB by Blake Edwards. This comedy launched Billy Crystal's career.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, Iwatched the show too. It was just in the cobwebbed recess of my mind. And, of course, I am constantly running across PWP's posts about Bert and thought it might be a joking reference to his absence from Winestock. Don't worry Bert, I was partially absent.*Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 4, 2007)

His real name is "Poor Bert", that's what the princess calls him.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! You figured it out! He is my invisible husband! I just Shanghi some guy to call George once in a while and say he's Bert!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Guys, Im trying to post some good pics......I'll keep trying until I get them on. It is a slow process and I don't know what the problem is....*
*Ramona......*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Smurfe and Mark , checking out the whites, chilling!!!*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Royalty at work.....Do Royals work*



?? Yes they do!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Z and B discussing SO2, Ph and wine diamonds and Waldo reflecting on the topic



*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Steve (angelwine) and Mark...super Peanut Dude.....in a deep conversation.*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Waldo and Smurfe enjoying a smoke between ph, so2, acid testing and degassing



!!!!*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bill B.....wondering how to tweek Ramona's Green Tea Ginger wine.......could it be any easier.........add more sugar???



*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 4, 2007)

More Pictures.......later


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 4, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


>



And whats that in Waldo's hand.............? I can't quite make it out...........

Is that a pencil ?




No.... it isn't..... WALDO!!!


</font></font>


----------



## Waldo (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures Ramona





Yes jobe......The "curse" lingers on


----------



## grapeman (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree. Great pictures Ramona. I find if I try to load more than 3 pictures, it fails 90% of the time. If I edit the post I can add 3 more and sometimes a third time, but not always.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pictures...All of you who were there...keep them coming.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 5, 2007)

*The last evening of WS I aquired this bottle of Chenin Blanc. It is EXCELLENT !!!! I want to compliment the vintner......Let me know if you know whose it is......was.....it's gone now*.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't take many pictures this year as I saw loads of other cameras flashing around me. But, here's a few good pictures I got.




Stormbringer and Waldo enjoy some wine and laughs.








Mark and Leinie Princess serve up some wines for tasting.



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 5, 2007)

Alas, WineStock2007 ended and I had to return to my castle. I hada great drive home though and stopped to smell the flowers.




*I don't know what type of flowers these are, but I thought they were picture worthy.*






*The flowers and this rock are at Mushroom Rock State Park in Kansas. Yes, the PWP enjoys going to strange, off-the-wall places when she travels. *

*The middle of America is a beautiful place and I'm so glad it's not cluttered up with lots of people and traffic.



*


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 5, 2007)

PWP did you bring me back one of those nut logs?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Ramona! Thanks for sharing them. Waldo, dont give up, it took me til I really anted to quit to actually do it the 1st and 2nd time. Before that it was just everybody else wanting me to quit and it never worked.


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 5, 2007)

PWP:
I knew I liked you for a reason! I love those "off the beaten track" trips...there's always something fun around the corner!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 5, 2007)

*PeterZ looking relaxed in his new Wine Maker's Toy Store Shirt.**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here are two of the culprits who hijacked my camera while I was needed at the wine bar.



Dixie and Trashy**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

*Two more of them::::The Royals*










*They didn't mind the papparazzi that night.*


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 6, 2007)

Take a good look at those 2 faces........ and tell me that they aren't up to something.......... What? I suspect none of you that were there will ever know........

How funny............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 6, 2007)

So.....where is the photo they took of you Ramona??????


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

Hold on...there's one more I'm trying to load


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

*And last but not least.....bovinewines !!*

*But...if I had to guess whose idea it was.*

*I would have to say.....THE ROYALS*

*I'll get them back................Next Year........that was fun guys*
*Ramona*


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 6, 2007)

NW, 



I was called away to taste some wines.
Ramona


----------



## trashy (Oct 6, 2007)

that's what happens when you leave your camera unattended at a table full of winos!





I swear, it wasn't my idea....


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 6, 2007)

Royals never comment on tabloid pictures or stories...


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 6, 2007)

&lt;banging head on desk&gt; Oh my.....that's all I can say....oh...my......


----------



## grapeman (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess you had to be there for this to make any sense!?


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 6, 2007)

&lt;laughing&gt; Not particularly Apple! Just a lot of wine and short on imagination at the spur of the moment!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 6, 2007)

My gawdddddddddd...I am glad now I did leave early and missed all of that


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 6, 2007)

Waldo! How is it that I had your camera in my possession and we didn't do this?


----------



## stormbringer (Oct 7, 2007)

Hereare my Winestock pics. I updated theset and added a few.










Enjoy.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/storm_bringer/sets/72157602307338171/http://www.flickr.com/photos/storm_bringer/*Edited by: stormbringer *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pics Storm!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pictures buddy...thanks for sharing them.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2007)

Agree...great photos and slide show....Thanks.....Anymore Paparazzi still to show thier stuff?????


----------



## trashy (Oct 12, 2007)

LeiniePrincess said:


> This weekend was a blasty and I hope to bring my husband next time. I will have also made some of my own wines by then and hopefully more stuff will make sense. Next time I should be able to make it through all of the scientific talk without doing the "head-bob" because I will know what it's relating to!!! I apoligize Masta, I did my best to concentrate, but all that left brain talk sent me into a zone.



We had lots of fun with you that weekend. Make some good wine and don't be a stranger! Next time we will jump the fence and hit the hot tub!


----------



## trashy (Oct 12, 2007)

PWP - we had a blast with you guys. We have already enjoyed the Domaine du Brumes (sp?) - very nice!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe you spelled it correctly. And yes, next time we go over the fence!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi there,

My name is David Clark and live in Crossett Arkansas which is 

8 miles from Louisiana border. Along with Norman Ostrom who

lives in Oklahoma City we attended our second annual Winestock.

We had a great time. Enjoyed meeting alot of new people and enjoyed seeing those we met last year. George and staff pulled

off another great Winestock. My hat is off to you George I know 

it was alot of hard work and I for one really appreciate it. It was

great to rub shoulders and net work with everyone. I am new to 

the forum so I look forward to reading and learning from everyone.

Norman and I started our wine making hobby together. Our 

label is D&amp;N fine wines. We make primarily fresh fruit wines

and have ventured into some kit wines. We started our hobby

with a Walmart wine kit and quickly threw it in the trash ( along

with the wine!) and sought out a wine supply shop in Arkansas.

We have been making wines for five years now. My job transferred me to Lewisville TX and came accross George's shop. I tend to 

think outside the box when it comes to deciding on a new wine to

make and will not hesitate to blend fruits, concentrates, extracts

or anything else I can get my hands on. I have pictures to post of 
Winestock if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome ArkVinomaker. You have come to a great place to share your experiences and ask you questions. Everybody is friendly and sharing here. We look forward to you participation. You are lucky to live close by such a great shop to buy from and a great proprietor named George C.
Get those pictures up. Use the reply button, not the quick reply at the bottom of the page. It's next to where it says quote. In that box ther is a button for uploading pictures near the middle of the top row. Give it a shot and if you need help-just ask. 


Again Welcome!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 12, 2007)

David! So glad to see you on the forum! And, it was good to see you at WineStock. WineStock always seems to go too quickly and I feel that I hardly get to talk to anyone! (But all my victims know that's not true.



) I look forward to following along on your wine making journey.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tip hopefully I can get these on soon. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome David and wish I could have been at Winestock to meet you. What wines do you have gong now?


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice to meet ya. I currently have 4 wines that will have aged a year and do to be bottled in December. They are Peach, Plum, Kiwi, and Asian Tropical which is made of Lychee, Jack fruit, Lougan fruit, Guava, Pinapple,
Red Pear, Orange and lemon. I have two more due in January and they are Pinapple, Pinapple/Mango. Two projects as we will call them and
they are Merlot and White Zinfendel also from fresh fruit. I have started 
two batches of White Muscadine one pure juice the other 5# fruit per gal.


----------



## masta (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum David and it is great to see you here and was glad to meet you at Winestock. Here is a link to a loading picture tutorial which should help you post the pictures you have:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW, thats quite some Asian recipe you have going there.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Oct 13, 2007)

I give you a royal welcome A.V.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 13, 2007)

Well its a recipe that kind of cleaned out the freezer if you know what i mean. My goal is that it will have a tropical flavor when I'mfinished. The 
lychee, longan and jackfruit are the dominate in quantity but this is only 
a 1 gal. batch so I don't much to lose here.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 14, 2007)

Our mothers used to create a meal when they cleaned out the freezer,




we create wines!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Scott if I were to send you my Winefest pics would you post them for me? Of course I would need your regular email address but again because of my lack of computer savvy I would ask that you email me then I can respond. My email address is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## masta (Oct 17, 2007)

No problem David.....e-mail sent!


----------



## masta (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are some ofDavid's pictures from Winestock: 













































*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 19, 2007)

Great pictures Dave....thanks for sharing them


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 19, 2007)

I look like I'd been drinking!


----------



## chevyguy65 (Oct 19, 2007)

Santa,


Wewant to go to Winestock 2008!!!!!!!


Awesome pictures, everyone looks like they had a fun time.
We are making sure we will be there next year.


----------



## masta (Oct 19, 2007)

There is move from David and I will post the rest tomorrow!


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 19, 2007)

I think in the future, we need some ground rules for photos. No shots of guys with their hands over their noses, and no side shots. Frontal shots only. Otherwise, I might have to quit drinking so much beer.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats ok dfwwino..The only way you can really tell if a man is "on the level" is if his bubble is in the middle


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 20, 2007)

I know that with a level headed redneck the chewing tobacco drains out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Angell Wine (Oct 20, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I know that with a level headed redneck the chewing tobacco drains out of both sides of his mouth.


I resemble that remark !


----------



## masta (Oct 20, 2007)

More of David's Winestock Photos: 













































*Edited by: masta *


----------



## masta (Oct 20, 2007)

The remaining Photos from David: 




























That is all Folks!!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 20, 2007)

Great pics David, thanks for sharing them with us under-privileged people.


----------

